# fstab nvme

## saverik

Ciao qualcuno mi aiuta/corregge il mio fstab per  il mio portatile  dotato di 16Gb ram e nvme 512gb?

```
/dev/nvme0n1p1               /boot/efi                  vfat          noauto,noatime                       0 0

/dev/nvme0n1p2               /                          ext4         defaults,relatime                    0 1

/dev/nvme0n1p3               /home                      ext4          defaults                             0 1

tmpfs              /tmp              tmpfs         noatime,nodiratime,size=12G          0 0

tmpfs                        /dev/shm                   tmpfs         defaults                             0 0

shm                          /dev/shm                   tmpfs         defaults                             0 0

efivarfs                     /sys/firmware/efi/efivars  efivarfs      rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime      0 0
```

----------

## xdarma

Provo a crearti confusione:

```

/dev/nvme0n1p1               /boot/efi                vfat          noauto,noatime                       0 1

/dev/nvme0n1p2               /                        ext4          defaults,relatime                    0 2

/dev/nvme0n1p3               /home                    ext4          defaults                             0 3

tmpfs                        /tmp                     tmpfs         noatime,nodiratime,size=12G          0 0

#tmpfs                       /dev/shm                 tmpfs         defaults                             0 0

#shm                         /dev/shm                 tmpfs         defaults                             0 0

efivarfs                    /sys/firmware/efi/efivars  efivarfs      rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime       0 0

tmpfs /var/tmp/portage tmpfs rw,nosuid,noatime,nodev,size=12G,mode=775,uid=portage,gid=portage,x-mount.mkdir=775 0 0

```

Il filesystem check preferisco metterli in serie piuttosto che in parallelo, per evitare un eccessivo I/O su disco.

Quelli che ho disabilitato mi sembra non siano più necessari.

L'ultima riga nasce da Portage TMPDIR on tmpfs e /etc/portage/env/notmpfs.conf è:

```
PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/notmpfs"
```

Spero si avvii ugualmente. ;-)

----------

## saverik

Riavviato e sembra andare tutto ok.  :Very Happy: 

Mi risparmia un sacco di riscritture sulla NVME.

```

L'ultima riga nasce da Portage TMPDIR on tmpfs e /etc/portage/env/notmpfs.conf è:

Codice:   

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/notmpfs"

```

Intendi che devo creare il file 

```
 /etc/portage/env/notmpfs.conf è:

Codice:   

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/notmpfs"
```

  e il relativo file 

```
 

root #mkdir /var/tmp/notmpfs

root #chown portage:portage /var/tmp/notmpfs

root #chmod 775 /var/tmp/notmpfs 

```

giusto?

Ti posto anche il make.conf cosi alla luce anche di questo si capisce un po meglio la situazione 

```
 #####################################

###########################

##########################

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=ivybridge -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#########

LC_MESSAGES="C"

######

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi"

LINGUAS="it"

L10N="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

#########

#########

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

##FEATURES="ccache distcc installsources splitdebug test userpriv usersandbox"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6"

##XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash"

export XDG_CACHE_HOME="/tmp/${USER}/.cache"

#############

USE="X -kde -gnome -qt5 bluetooth pulseaudio usb"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"

SANE_BACKENDS="hp"

#############

GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu efi-32 efi-64 pc"

```

Quello che volevo era sapere se le opzioni erano giuste per il disco nvme oppure andava aggiunto l'opzione  discard  etc.

Ext4 dite che va bene per disco NVME?

----------

## xdarma

 *saverik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Intendi che devo creare il file 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Segui il documento nel wiki. notmpfs ti serve per i pacchetti che consumano molta ram e devi indicarli in package.env.

Ma effettivamente tu hai pochi thread e molta ram, forse non ne avrai bisogno.

Se una compilazione "grossa" fallisce, sai dove mettere le mani.

 *Quote:*   

> Quello che volevo era sapere se le opzioni erano giuste per il disco nvme oppure andava aggiunto l'opzione  discard  etc.
> 
> Ext4 dite che va bene per disco NVME?

 

Dipende dall'uso che fai del computer: se è sempre acceso forse conviene schedulare fstrim, se lo accendi saltuariamente meglio discard in fstab.

In un portatile, penso sia meglio usare discard.

Al solito, c'è una pagina wiki: SSD

Ext4 supporta il discard quindi puoi usarlo.

----------

